# Looking for a heavy duty pocket knife



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

What would be the best type of pocket knife for a woman to carry, my wife wants one but I have no ideal what to get her. She does not like anything heavey and double sided. If that helps.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> What would be the best type of pocket knife for a woman to carry, my wife wants one but I have no ideal what to get her. She does not like anything heavey and double sided. If that helps.


 
This is like asking "what is the best holster," everyone is going to have a different opinion.  It really matters what her desired uses would be.  

I would choose a quality name brand, Columbia River Knife and Tool (CRKT), Spyderco, Benchmade, etc.  My wife carries a Spyderco, this isn't for defensive purposes, she doesn't have the training and it is more of a tool.  I would recommend a Delica or Endura depending on what blade length she wants.  These are now both now sold "waved" as an option for rapid one handed opening if this is a desired feature.  Someone on this board showed (I want to say KenpoTex) pictures of a dremel job on a Spyderco to jury rig a "wave" to it, I actually like that better than the currently marketed option.

CRKT is a great option for low price/high quality products, and having just looked, they have really improved their aesthetics recently.

Lamont


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> What would be the best type of pocket knife for a woman to carry, my wife wants one but I have no ideal what to get her. She does not like anything heavey and double sided. If that helps.




i would suggest kershaw's  "speed safe" pocket knife.. not large just a hair under 3 inches of blade... but sharp and opens quickly.  check on your local laws as some places have laws about its assisted opening. its light and strong and sharp with a very nice blade shape and point, for all around use as well as self defense capability! 
ohh remember even the Romans figured out, 2 inches of penetration is often lethal in a thrust to many targets..


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 25, 2008)

Blindside said:


> ...My wife carries a Spyderco, this isn't for defensive purposes, she doesn't have the training and it is more of a tool.  I would recommend a Delica or Endura depending on what blade length she wants.  These are now both now sold "waved" as an option for rapid one handed opening if this is a desired feature.  Someone on this board showed (I want to say KenpoTex) pictures of a dremel job on a Spyderco to jury rig a "wave" to it, I actually like that better than the currently marketed option.



Yeah, I recommend a pretty Spyderco for the pretty lady!!! Light, thin profile, and GREAT quality.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 25, 2008)

What's she looking for a knife for?  Is it a defensive tool, or a tool for convenience?  That'll shape what you want to get her.

Overall, I'm partial to Spyderco.  They have lots of nice choices.  You might shop around though, 'cause you can find their knives cheaper from others.  (www.baumshoe.com is run by an acquaintance of mine, and has fantastic service -- and good prices, too.)  I just bought a Cara Cara, and I'm really impressed with it, but it might be too big for your wife.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm partial to Spyderco as I carry a P'Kal and Endura (and have my eye on the Centofante).  If you want one of these I'd recommend either a Delica or Endura with the "wave" feature.

Benchmade has some awesome knives, check out the Griptilian and mini-Griptilian line (these also come in "girl" colors like pink, purple, aqua, etc.)

Cold steel also makes good knives but stay away from their serrated versions as their particular design of serrations are prone to breakage.

Kershaw, CRKT, SOG, all make decent knives but I would stay away from anything with a liner-lock.  In my experience, liner-locks are "hit or miss" with regard to reliability...not something you want to worry about if it's carried as a SD tool.



			
				Blindside said:
			
		

> Someone on this board showed (I want to say KenpoTex) pictures of a dremel job on a Spyderco to jury rig a "wave" to it


yep, that was me...the thread shouldn't be too hard to find, just search for posts from my username with the term "Endura" or "waved endura."


----------



## chinto (Feb 27, 2008)

I have 2 spiderco knives. a PIG and its slightly smaller little brother, and I cant remember the model name .. grrr.  they are larger and heavier then the kershaw, and have the serrated edge that I really and not as found of in a self defense tool, but I bought them when I was an EMT for cutting things like seat belts more then for self defense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2008)

Terry take her to a sporting goods store and have her try a number out.  I would stay with a nice name brand like CRKT, Spyderco, etc.  However, find one that she likes and one that fits her hand.

I have three EDC's that I typically carry one is a CRKT(my favorite) and one is a Spyderco, the other is a Kershaw. (they all have their own unique carry spot) 

When I come down in April I will show you and Yolanda the IRT tactical folding draw methods.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 27, 2008)

The Spyderco Delica is an excellent "universal knife" for those who want to carry a lockback, folding knife.  

It has a 2 7/8" blade, so it should be legal to carry in almost any locality (since most restricted places are 3" or less for blade length).


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Pink Benchmade Griptilian.  They also make light blue and yellow.

2nd choice:  Pink Kershaw Leek


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2008)

Why pink?


----------



## bigkicks (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to let her pick it out. i guided my wife towards emerson or benchmade. but she made the choice. she went for a benchmade osborne bm940. if felt good to her. when she is not apcking that one she carries a emerson lil griffe rigged to the waste band.  


but if you want a heavy duty knife that will be able to cut cars in half get a strider.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2008)

My wife carries a skeletal frame Gerber.  Assisted opening, lock back and very light.  Hers doubles as both convenience and SD.


----------



## RBaddorf (Mar 11, 2008)

My wife carries the mini griptilian by benchmade.
http://www.itactical.com/popup_image.php?pID=16169


----------

